# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  làm sao để xóa program file x86 trong win 7

## morningcity84

trước đây em dùng vista, nay chuyển sang window 7, khi cai xong hdh thi trong ổ đĩa c có hai thư mục program file và program file x86, em muon xoa thư mục program file x86 này nhưng k được, cho em hỏi la thư mục nay còn tác dung gì không và xóa như thế nào ? cảm ơn các anh chị nhiều!!!:wub:

----------


## thangmarketing

tại vì bạn cài win 7 mà không fomat bỏ vista nên bên trong c có cả hai hệ điều hành .program file x86 là hệ thống win vista cũ của bạn .những thư mục của hệ điều hành bạn không thể xóa nó được .nếu xóa mất có thể không khởi động được hệ điều hành vista cũ nữa .thậm chí nếu làm mấy file boot.ini thì bạn còn không khởi động được hệ điều hành cho cả hai hệ điều hành này 

nhưng nếu không xóa đi thì dung lượng ổ cứng rất lớn .nếu xóa thông thường thì không thể mà phải có sự can thiệp của phần mềm unlocker .nhưng xóa đi thì mạo hiểu cho việc khởi động hệ điều hành .cho nên cách hay nhất là bạn phải fomat và cài lại hệ điều hành mà bạn yêu thích .

----------


## ngothong248

như thiêm nói là 1 trường hợp. còn 1 trường hợp khác nữa là nếu bạn cài win7 x64 thì khi cài xong sẽ xuất hiện folder x86 như trên. trong folder này sẽ chứa những phần mềm chạy được trên x86 và x64. còn folder programfiles thì sẽ chứa những phần mềm chỉ dành riêng cho x64.

----------

